
Gas lift office chairs causing a loss of sync - janvdberg
https://twitter.com/royvanrijn/status/1214162400666103808
======
bradknowles
TLDR; When compressed or expanded, the gas chamber in the chair can cause
electromagnetic interference which may result in monitor blackouts, etc....

